

Ithkuil: A Philosophical Design for a Hypothetical Language - opusdie
http://www.ithkuil.net/texts.html

======
jasode
Not the same url as submitter but there was a previous discussion about the
New Yorker article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8180493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8180493)

------
goldfeld
Just a few days ago by chance I was searching my notes for the word 'magma'
(for unrelated reasons) and it matched an article by The New Yorker on Ithkul
that I had saved years before, which mentions a french progrock band called
Magma having had an influence on Quijada as a teenager with their chant opera
and theatrical performances sung in an invented German-like language. It's
funny the first time I read through that article I didn't pay any mind to it.
Now I'm in love with Magma's MDK album these days, so thanks Ithkul.

